# Yellow River 4/13



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Went to yellow river river this morning at about 9 o'clock.We could hardly get the boatdown the ramp with out swamping my truck.We set a few trot lines on the way up river and had two channel cats waiting for us on the way back down. We never could locate the crackers because the water was all back in the woods. Lost one bass when I messed around with a crankbait, but other than that it was a slow day.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Hate ta hear that...I bet you tried to launch at Hwy 87......Good luck next time....


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Sure did. The whole ramp is in pretty bad shape.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

Does anyone know if the river has gone down any or have any other reports for the Yellow River? Thanks.


----------

